# Are the Bee Eaters Back?



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Have I heard and seen a Bee Eater today? Is it about this time of year when they return?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Have I heard and seen a Bee Eater today? Is it about this time of year when they return?


Yes they are back I heard the first ones yesterday. Its always great to hear them as it is a sign that better weather is just around the corner:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Yes they are back I heard the first ones yesterday. Its always great to hear them as it is a sign that better weather is just around the corner:clap2::clap2::clap2:


I just love the colours of them!

Bet they wondered what they'd come back to with all the rain today.:rain:
( Mind you, I was having a happy time at the General.)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you remember totake a picnic and knitting with you to pass the time at the general


----------



## terry&jane (Jan 14, 2009)

Can either of you good ladies explain what a bee eater sounds like.I may have heard one and not know.I presume they are brightly coloured from Geraldines comment.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

terry&jane said:


> Can either of you good ladies explain what a bee eater sounds like.I may have heard one and not know.I presume they are brightly coloured from Geraldines comment.


Yes they are very attractive bightly coloured birds. You can see them sitting on electric wires with their beaks full of insects in the summer.
But how do you describe aa sound?
After the first few times of seeing them and hearing their call you will learn to recognise it as it is very distinctive.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Did you remember totake a picnic and knitting with you to pass the time at the general


yeah and even managed to wade through War and Peace cover to cover, then just in case I might have missed the plot, I read it again in the General pharmacy.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Yes they are very attractive bightly coloured birds. You can see them sitting on electric wires with their beaks full of insects in the summer.
> But how do you describe aa sound?
> After the first few times of seeing them and hearing their call you will learn to recognise it as it is very distinctive.


I reckon it's more of a screech than a tweet!!:thumb:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> yeah and even managed to wade through War and Peace cover to cover, then just in case I might have missed the plot, I read it again in the General pharmacy.


As long as you had plenty to occupy you.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Yes they are very attractive bightly coloured birds. You can see them sitting on electric wires with their beaks full of insects in the summer.
> But how do you describe aa sound?
> After the first few times of seeing them and hearing their call you will learn to recognise it as it is very distinctive.


Thank god for that!! I was about to ask what a bee eater was when I noticed you had posted these pictures...

I don't know what I was expecting but it certainly wasn't a bird 
:spider: :scared: Phew.......


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you get out into the countryside in the spring and summer you will see some beautiful birds.
On fairly rare occassions you may see a roller or a golden oriel. Both gorgeous looking birds.
The Hoopoes are comical and we have on several occassions been followed for a fair distance by these birds who swoop down in front of our car as t hough they are playing with us.
Picture 1 is a roller, pciture 2 is a hoopoe.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh, please stop teasing me!!

They have a very 'trilling' song. Here's a link to a recording - the play button is just below the name:
Classical calls in flight. | the Internet Bird Collection


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's an image I took when we went on a birding holiday to Lesvos with a couple of friends (and you will see why I gave up bird photography!).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

To my untrained eye that looks like a good piccie Diane And of course you do great doggie photography:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

DH59 said:


> Here's an image I took when we went on a birding holiday to Lesvos with a couple of friends (and you will see why I gave up bird photography!).


What's wrong with it?  Looks fine to me!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you.

The problem is that it's a bit less than perfectly sharp on the bird. It's not too bad, I suppose. Not as good as some bird images I've seen. But then these photographers have lenses like long-range missile guns!!


----------

